# Liking a post



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

I'm finding out that posts I'd marked as liked do not stay that way. Any idea why?


----------



## The Jogger (3 Nov 2013)

No but I'll check this one


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2013)

You have used the back button to revisit the page and are looking at a cached version of it? Try refreshing the page.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

This one Today at 15:15 has been "liked" three times today. The latest when I went to post on the thread.


*I've not started this thread to get likes, but to point out that likes given to others by myself, seem to disappear.*​


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> This one Today at 15:15 has been "liked" three times today. The latest when I went to post on the thread.
> 
> 
> *I've not started this thread to get likes, but to point out that likes given to others by myself, seem to disappear.*​


Well, I see a _Like_ there!


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I see a _Like_ there!


But I've had to do that for the third time today. Just prior to starting this thread.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Nov 2013)

Maybe no one wants the grim reaper to "like " them ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Maybe no one wants the grim reaper to "like " them ?


 Maybe not, but there's no unlike facility for the person to knock the like off, is there!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2013)

Can the person who presses the like button unlike it as well. ? Maybe if the like button doesn't work quick enough they press it again thereby knocking it off without realising it. ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Can the person who presses the like button unlike it as well. ? Maybe if the like button doesn't work quick enough they press it again thereby knocking it off without realising it. ?


 That facility exists, but when the like is gone later on how has that happenned?
The link to the the one posted stands out because I actually watch M.A.S.H., from start to finish.
Its also the first post on the page.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2013)

Just a thought.


----------



## Booyaa (3 Nov 2013)

Very odd, I had an alert that someone had quoted me in a post but when I went to view what I had actually posted there was no quoted post.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Very odd, I had an alert that someone had quoted me in a post but when I went to view what I had actually posted there was no quoted post.


 Been mis directed to some-one elses post, following an alert.


----------



## Nihal (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Maybe not, but there's no unlike facility for the person to knock the like off, is there!


Sometimes the site asks me ''Do you really want to like this post?''


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2013)

Try logging out of CC - clearing your browser cache - visiting CC again (but not logging in) - pressing CTRL + F5 to download a "clean" set of files from CC server - then login again and see if it behaves as expected.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

